

Sharing Rails Sessions With Non-Ruby Apps - mattetti
http://matt.aimonetti.net/posts/2013/11/30/sharing-rails-sessions-with-non-ruby-apps/

======
mattetti
Note that the Rails session security issue is being discussed on GitHub:
[https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/12881](https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/12881)

------
jsnk
Can some Ruby god make an easy to use Gem that works with Devise for this
please?

~~~
mattetti
My patch works well with Devise, and I tested sharing a Devise session in Go,
everything worked well.

